# Préssec i les seues variants (melicotó, bresquilla...)



## brau

Vinga, obric el meu primer thread per a discutir les variants del mot "préssec" (en anglés, peach). Ací a València en diem bresquilla, però se sol sentir pronunciat com "ambresquilla", encara que la "a" potser respon a la vocal final de l'article. Com en dieu vosaltres a aquesta fruta? Que n'heu de dir sobre aquest mot? Heu tingut alguna experiència relacionada amb açò?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sé que a les illes en diuen *melicotó * Avui precisament m'he fixat en les confitures de Sóller que hi havia a l'aparador de l'Espai Mallorca (carrer del Carme de BCN) i he vist confitura de melicotó (i _l'aranja_ és _poncir_...)

Jo, és clar, com que sóc principatina (del Garraf), sempre he dit *préssecs* (préssec de vinya, préssec d'aigua...)


----------



## brau

Interessant. Jo a més afegisc que a Castelló de la Plana he sentit dir "melocotó". L'arrel d'això crec que està clara.


----------



## Dixie!

Bé, natros al sud del Principat en diem préssec.

I l'anècdota que vaig comentar té més a veure amb el castellà, així que ara no sé si explicar-la


----------



## Almoina

Jo tinc amics de la zona de Fraga que li diuen "mullarero". Per algunes zones de les terres de Ponent en diem "prèssic".


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> Bé, natros al sud del Principat en diem préssec.
> 
> I l'anècdota que vaig comentar té més a veure amb el castellà, així que ara no sé si explicar-la



Home, ara no ens pots deixar així!


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Home, ara no ens pots deixar així!



Hahaha! Bé, és que ara tinc els meus dubtes. En fi... Resulta que vaig estar en una cafeteria de Castelló i el cambrer no es va dignar a parlar-me en català, quan li vaig demanar un suc de préssec es va fer l'ignorant i em deia que què era allò i que "en castellano cómo es". Dies després algú em va comentar que segurament era perquè al País Valencià es diu bresquilla, dels préssecs. Però jo tinc els meus dubtes de si aquell xiquet ho hauria entés si li hagués dit bresquilla.


----------



## xupxup

No té res a veure però a casa sempre els fa molta gràcia això del "préssec de vinya" perquè, és clar, si no és de vinya, d'on pot ser el préssec?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Acabo de rebre això del Rodamots:  préssec

M'ha encantat veure que vol dir "fruita de Pèrsia". Es veu que a Eivissa, contràriament a Mallorca o a Menorca que en diuen *melicotó*, també és *préssec*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aprofito aquest fil antic per preguntar-vos si creieu que un "yellow peach" seria un "préssec de vinya". Em surt en una traducció: _I have often eatn melons and grapes in July, in France; while *yellow peaches*, early apples and plums are plentiful._

Gràcies.


----------



## chics

Hola, tradu, quant de temps!
Mira, no ho sé, però sí sé que a França -almenys a Paris- no tenen préssecs de vinya. En tenen de "blancs" y de "grocs", però tots dos tipus són d'aigua. Bé, jo els dic _d'aigua_ i _d'aigua grocs_, aquests darrers no sé si tenen un nom més apropiat en català.


----------

